# MKIV JETTA ON 19 BBS lm



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone seen BBS LM replicas in 19's on a mkiv jetta ? cant find pics on the search? or anyone got pics?


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: MKIV JETTA ON 19 BBS lm (vr6jettagli)*











_Modified by ChubbaDub at 4:35 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

ooo snap thank you sir ! after a half hour i finally found a pic too i like that way it looks


----------

